# Transfer Cracking (HELP)



## SaveMySoul (Aug 10, 2017)

Had Plastisol transfers made up, Heat Pressed them to the specs the company instructed. 
Now I have customers emailing me pictures of the ink cracking, can anyone help? Is this due to too much heat, or not enough heat? One customer said it started happening after 4 wash/dry cycles. 
(Im not sure how to include pictures in this post, but the cracking does look pretty bad, especially for only 4 washes)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

to attach images hit 'Go Advanced' under the quick reply box
then scroll down and hit 'Manage Attachments'
from there you can directly upload images to your post
(try to keep them less than 1000 x 750, so they don't go off-screen)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you contacted the supplier?


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

In my experience screen printed transfers just do not work. We used to offer them to our customers years ago (both ordering them and printing them ourselves) - we followed all instructions to a T in both counts and we received many complaints about the lifetime of the print. The idea is good in theory, but they just do not adhere to fabric like vinyl, screen printing and DTG.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Rabbidsquirrel13 said:


> In my experience screen printed transfers just do not work. We used to offer them to our customers years ago (both ordering them and printing them ourselves) - we followed all instructions to a T in both counts and we received many complaints about the lifetime of the print. The idea is good in theory, but they just do not adhere to fabric like vinyl, screen printing and DTG.


Hi Britt

I will have to disagree with you on that one.....I have shirts that I have washed over 50 times and the transfer looks just like it did when it was applied....quality plastisol transfers if applied correctly will outlast any other type of print there is. 

Dan


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i have to agree with Danny

i trialed some and they adhered well and held up well
we decided to continue doing everything in-house, but would definitely consider this route down the line
(esp. when my wife grows weary of weeding, 
they are a little more costly than vinyl, but the time saving is a big plus)

good prep practices, good heat press and good transfers should yield good results

get samples and trial,
with anything you are interested in, trialing is paramount
not just adhesion, but also at least a dozen normal wash/dry cycles 
(or whatever your instructions you include with the tee's say)


----------

